# seasonal price



## topgunn (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a verbal yes from a shopping plaza now they are asking for a seasonal price. How many times should I figure for south Chicago suburbs for 1.5 and 2" triggers. additionally he mentioned a 40" max


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

7 times. 


on average go back 5 years and see what it was for them. use the average of the 5 years and make build a bid from there.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

what about salting


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it a 1 year contract or a 3 year contract? 

Everyone is calling for a heavy snow season!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

This does beg the question.... What happens after 40"?


----------



## topgunn (Jan 31, 2008)

salt is extra. after 40 goes to a per push. they just want to spread out the payments instead of 2 months of large payments. they agreed to the per push price just want it spread out. Its a 1 year but I'll be pushing for longer with a seasonal.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Is your seasonal 4,5,6,or 12 month payment?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

DONT do 12! just fyi


----------



## topgunn (Jan 31, 2008)

4 or 5 months. Im just wondering how many pushes are average for this area. ive heard numbers from 8 to 30


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

topgunn;1083123 said:


> 4 or 5 months. Im just wondering how many pushes are average for this area. ive heard numbers from 8 to 30


Typically avg 5-7 2 inch pushes, maybe 3 bigger events and about 8-10 1 inch or less dustings that can be burnt off with salt. Good idea to budget for maybe 3 ice events.

All in all typically avg 15 pushes & 30 spreadings including after a push.

Least snow in area about 10 inches/season
Most snow in area about 90 inches/season

Hope this helps some. Maybe figure avg 100 hrs per year in field operations over 3-5 yr timeline.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

being in milwaukee I have been doing 15 pushes and 23 salts....upper midwest is calling for 90" of snow this year.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

curious to know where you read this years snowfall at


----------

